# SERM 5th Edition



## McEngr (Nov 28, 2010)

For those that are taking the SE 2-day exam, do you think it's worth getting the SERM 5th edition? The reason I'm concerned is due to the bridge problems. I haven't studied the bridge problems since taking the PE. Any advice on what to study for the LRFD Bridge Design Manual with 2008 Revisions would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Hromis1 (Nov 28, 2010)

McEngr, In terms of the AASHTO 2008 revision I found that the new SERM manual pages was helpful to get me started in the right direction on basic load combinations and some seismic. But only started! I don't have the 5th edition, but have the 4th with a print out of the new bridge section that PPI2PASS gave out this fall. I had it printed and bound and took it to the last exam. However I still really needed the full 2008 AASHTO book to answer many questions. In the latest practice exam there were some problems that abosultely needed the full book. I also recall a few problems on the last exam sitting that you had to have the full book for. (Can't discuss details, but they were there)

I hate that AASHTO book. But I supose the bridge people say the same thing about the masonry designers guide.

I have always found the SERM book a disapointment. There are several chapters and tables in the CERM that should be moved to the SERM.

If do get it, please let us know what you think of it. I see they say the book now includes 40 solved problems.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 28, 2010)

Hromis1 said:


> McEngr, In terms of the AASHTO 2008 revision I found that the new SERM manual pages was helpful to get me started in the right direction on basic load combinations and some seismic. But only started! I don't have the 5th edition, but have the 4th with a print out of the new bridge section that PPI2PASS gave out this fall. I had it printed and bound and took it to the last exam. However I still really needed the full 2008 AASHTO book to answer many questions. In the latest practice exam there were some problems that abosultely needed the full book. I also recall a few problems on the last exam sitting that you had to have the full book for. (Can't discuss details, but they were there)
> I hate that AASHTO book. But I supose the bridge people say the same thing about the masonry designers guide.
> 
> I have always found the SERM book a disapointment. There are several chapters and tables in the CERM that should be moved to the SERM.
> ...


I agree hromis1 on the CERM stuff being in the SERM. The thing that Alan Williams doesn't do in the SERM is have AT LEAST the amount of info found in the CERM. The CERM has much better examples for masonry including partially grouted walls for out of plan loading (the first that comes to mind). The SERM also doesn't handle concrete shearwalls or shearwalls with boundary elements as outlined in chapter 21 of the ACI. There are other sources of it, but the SERM is really only good enough for the civil+structural depth, which should be a red-flag/embarrassment to Alan Williams intent. Rigid diaphragm analysis and the overall understanding of how to apply relative rigidity to vertical resisting elements due to lateral load has been a huge, huge void in that book. I could go on and on, but I think I will just stick with what I have (the SERM4th + the AASHTO printout of the 2008 revisions).

Thanks!


----------



## biged (Nov 29, 2010)

McEngr,

My $0.02, SERM is a dud! An expensive dud at that!

I had a difficult time training for the SE II with it even though I really tried. During test time, I hardly referred to it.


----------

